
Nils J. Nilsson, inventor of A*, has passed away - rcarmo
https://twitter.com/AndrewYNg/status/1120551175403786241
======
rcarmo
His Stanford homepage/profile:
[https://ai.stanford.edu/~nilsson/](https://ai.stanford.edu/~nilsson/)

